# AVC - Auctus Investment Group



## System (8 April 2012)

Quintessential Resources (QRL) is an Australian based mineral exploration company formed for the purpose of acquiring and developing highly prospective mineral properties in Papua New Guinea (PNG) through its subsidiary Quintessential Resources PNG Limited (Quintessential PNG).

http://www.quintessentialresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (26 June 2012)

*Re: QRL - Quintessential Resources*

Has QRL not popped across anyones radar yet? They had a nice run from 15c to 35c (and back to 24.5c) in the last 2 weeks.

Some notable news that may be of interest.

*MAL PROSPECT CORE ANALYSIS SHOWS VISIBLE COPPER AND MOLYBDENUM MINERALISATION IN PORPHYRY INTRUSIVE ROCKS.*
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120613/pdf/426sxcp9flk1cr.pdf

Copper and gold explorer Quintessential Resources Ltd (ASX:QRL) announces the completion of two diamond core drill holes testing the “Pipe” Chargeability Zone within the Mal Prospect to 732.9 metres.
Diamond core hole MLD 002 successfully demonstrated a zone of megascopic copper and molybdenum mineralisation within the Mal Prospect.
Initial assays from MLD 001 and visual geological analysis of MLD 002 successfully concluded that the “Pipe” Zone contains a major porphyry copper-molybdenum-gold mineralised sulphide system.


*Assays Confirm Semben as an Excellent High Grade Gold Target*
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120517/pdf/4269rbd9q1bq62.pdf

Quintessential Resources has confirmed high-grade gold mineralisation in trenches at the Semben Prospect in Papua New Guinea
Quintessential's trench results include:
3m grading 27.40 g/t gold + 29.0 g/t silver
18m grading 3.13 g/t gold + 14.2 g/t silver
1m grading 21.10 g/t gold + 28.3 g/t silver
5m grading 5.35 g/t gold + 23.7 g/t silver
8m grading 2.27 g/t gold + 15.5 g/t silver

*TEKEM HIGH GRADE DRILL RESULTS CONTINUE
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120419/pdf/425q34z8bx06g0.pdf

Copper and gold explorer Quintessential Resources Ltd (ASX:QRL) is pleased to announce that results from holes TKD 006 and 007 have continued to demonstrate the widespread nature of the gold mineralisation associated with intrusives at the Tekem Prospect, with higher grade gold intercepts to 9.46 g/t gold.

*COMPLETION OF $3 MILLION CAPITAL RAISING*

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120416/pdf/425mclxnjxlp2q.pdf

The company has successfully completed a placement and fully underwritten share purchase plan raising a total of $3,000,000 through the issue of 12,000,000 shares at $0.25 per share.

*Gold Assets Granted on Normanby Island, Milne Bay
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120411/pdf/425kdng1yh53p0.pdf

Emerging copper and gold explorer Quintessential Resources Ltd (ASX:QRL) plans to target epithermal gold deposits in the Milne Bay region of Papua New Guinea in addition to its current drilling program at Bismarck in the Highlands.


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

*Re: QRL - Quintessential Resources*

Assay results continue to trickle in from QRL's Tekem Project.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120705/pdf/4278ck0rckxs68.pdf

Assay results from the Tekem Gold Prospect have been returned from its diamond core drill holes TKD 008 and 009 within the Bismarck tenement EL 1727 in Papua New Guinea.
TKD 009 demonstrated that the intrusive is gold mineralised throughout and contains five narrow but higher grade gold zones in structures.

Hole TKD 008 was only weakly mineralised with best gold assay results of 3m grading 0.29 g/t gold (from 162 to 165m) and the peak copper graded 0.38% copper + 0.19 g/t gold over 1m (from 83 to 84m downhole).

The best assay results from TKD009 included 4.7m of 1.41 g/t gold and 1m of 3.43 g/t gold

Results from TKD 010 are expected in approximately 3 weeks.


----------



## springhill (7 July 2012)

*Re: QRL - Quintessential Resources*

QRL provides an update for MAL COPPER-MOLYBDENUM PROSPECT
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120706/pdf/4278knb6jj059v.pdf

Further evaluation of MLD 002 drill core by Quintessential geologists has led to the decision to re-enter MLD 002 from 732.9 meters and continue drilling to better assess the chargeability anomaly and depth potential of the structure. This will also test a possible zone of increased vein density noted on surface by detailed mapping.
Visible copper and molybdenum mineralisation (refer ASX announcement 13.6.12) from hole MLD002 which drilled the “pipe” chargeability anomaly, highlighted the success of Quintessential’s recent 3D-IP geophysical survey. 
Assays from hole MLD 002 are expected in approximately 3 weeks.

Appointment of Exploration Manager – Mr John Kirakar
Quintessential Resources is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr John Kirakar as Exploration Manager. John brings a wealth of geological experience to the Company and will focus on delineating the mineralisation at Mal.
John Kirakar is a graduate from the University of Papua New Guinea, B.Sc. (1981). He has accumulated more than 30 years mineral exploration industry experience in Papua New Guinea (including the Ok Tedi Deposit). He has also worked in Northern Queensland (Esso), Vanuatu and the Solomon Islands (Cybele). John supervised the resource drilling at the Wafi high sulphidation gold system in Morobe Province and was also engaged to conduct geological exploration at Frieda River.
John is a member of the Australasian Institute of Mining & Metallurgy and he has recently applied for membership to the Australian Institute of Geoscientists.


----------



## System (27 February 2015)

On February 27th, 2015, Quintessential Resources Limited (QRL) changed its name and ASX code to Yonder and Beyond Group Limited (YNB).


----------



## System (23 March 2018)

On March 23rd, 2018, Yonder and Beyond Group Limited (YNB) changed its name and ASX code to Auctus Alternative Investments Limited (AVC).


----------



## System (6 July 2020)

On July 6th, 2020, Auctus Alternative Investments Limited changed its name to Auctus Investment Group Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

Auctus Investment Group Limited (AVC, formerly Auctus Alternative Investments Limited) is an investment manager, with a primary focus on investing into companies and platforms operating globally in growth sectors with strong tailwinds and significant potential to scale. It provides unique private market opportunities via investment funds to wholesale, family office and institutional investors.

_- Memo to self; others closer to the company will likely have much more information about prospects than I ever will_


----------

